# Hobe Sound



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Finally i caught a slot snook during season. It is a hair away from being over slot but it made it. Zach (my son) said dad give me the rod! Hell no Zach!!!! I was also going from one spot to another and left my bait dangling in the water and caught a jack. So did my cuz.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Nice snook!!! They look so much fun to hook up with


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

saintsfann76 said:


> Nice snook!!! They look so much fun to hook up with


They are so hard to land. They run straight for structure to break the line. They have sand paper mouths and wont hit a bait with a heavy leader. Its really a catch 22. I use 30lb floracarbon and on that fish it had about another minute before it gave. They do come out of the water during the fight.


----------

